# Matting Behind the Ears?



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

Pumba keeps getting terrible mats behind her ears, and i can't see to keep up with them to keep them away. she runs through the bush lots and gets twigs stuck there often and i think that's what creates them. does anyone have any tips or special tools they used for a similar problem?


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

We had a brittany growing up, and his ears were very similar to these goldens. I'm assuming our Tucker will give us the same problem when he matures and gets all his fur (he's only 8 1/2 months). My mom would have to pull the scissors out regularly to trim all that behind-the-ear hair, just to keep it under control. That worked better than anything. I do remember her frustration with the matting, though!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I use a grooming rake after walks and swims and we haven't had a mat in years. If something gets tangled (twig, burrs, etc.), a dab of Cowboy Magic helps loosen things up. If there's a bad mat, I have a dematting comb, which causes a lot less damage than cutting out the mat.


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

I have 2 Oster grooming rakes (fine toothed & medium) and thin out the hair under my dogs' ears, which will keep it from collecting as much sticks and stuff. These also work well when you discover a matt starting out. If you discover a matt pretty far along, I suggest slicing it into strips with a blade of your scissors then using hte grooming rake to work the clumps out.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If the mats are real bad you'll have to get out the scissors and cut them out. If they aren't tight to the skin you can use a mat splitting comb to break them up. 

Prevention is the best option. keep the hair around the ears trimmed up and mats will be rare. 

Keep around a round nosed scissors, thinning shears, mat splitting comb, rake and sturdy comb.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

ok sounds good. i'm always afraid about cutting because her fur there is so close in color to her skin i'm scared to cut her


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am going to attempt to trim behind Beamer's ears this weekend. He hasn't gotten mats yet, but I am very adamant about brushing behind the ears a lot to prevent them. Our last golden got a lot of mats behind her ears.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Pumba19 said:


> ok sounds good. i'm always afraid about cutting because her fur there is so close in color to her skin i'm scared to cut her


That's where a round nose scissors works well.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Definitely be careful about the skin folds behind the ears. I nicked Danny's ear once, and after that I would only use a clipper with him. 

With Jacks, I just use thinning sheers to keep the fluff trimmed away. He thankfully is not much of a challenge when it comes to cleaning out burrs and yard junk. They brush right out. 

With our collie who DOES get matted very easily (he has a very full coat), my sister uses a seam ripper and corn starch (or baby powder). I'm not actually sure how the cornstarch works, but it does help her pick out the worst mats without cutting his coat.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

oh awesome.. i'm so thankful for this forum lol. Pumba is my first dog so everything is a learning experience for me


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

If they are bad you need to slide a comb in between the skin and the matt and then cut anything above the comb to protect the skin.

You need to be super careful with matts.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

This is something you really have to be diligent about. I use the rake on Maggie, ever so gently and getting her groomed more frequently helps. The company(Eqyss I believe) that makes MicroTek shampoo for dogs, also makes a spray leave in conditioner. I can't think of the nameof the conditioner, but it works well.


----------



## CharliedogsDad (Nov 22, 2011)

Doug said:


> If they are bad you need to slide a comb in between the skin and the matt and then cut anything above the comb to protect the skin.
> 
> You need to be super careful with matts.


 Charlie had a bad one like that last year and that's how I cut it out.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

really bad mats - DH has (very successfully) used mustach trimmer on his elec razor. If you don't catch 'em when minor, they can get bad quickly


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank get mats easily behind his ears. Cowboy Magic and a comb works well.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Both my dogs get those--worst in my spaniel with her very long and silky feathers (and her hind claws get caught in them!). But I find the best solution is to brush behind the ears consistently even if you don't have time for the whole coat. So far I haven't had to use scissors, although someone here suggested putting peanut butter on the fridge and working on the mats while dog's attention is on PB. Love the idea.  Also a good place to use furminator once in a while.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

well i was able to get all the mats out using the comb trick that was awesome. i also trimmed the fur there now so hopefully that will lower the risk and a comb it all out. i also lucky that i have such a calm and patient girl, the first ear she was a little nervous but stayed still with coaxing. the second one i rolled her over and she just about fell asleep on my lap as i coaxed and rubbed her head. but i thought ahead and took her for her run before doing this so she was quite played out and it went great. thanks for all the great advice =)


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mia gets that too, pretty often... I'll try the clipping...


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Samantha is prone to mats behind her ears too. It must be something with the super fluffy and soft fur, haha. Mulligan is way hairier than Samantha but his fur is a little coarser so he never really gets mats and I don't have to trim his ears. With Samantha though I have to keep the hair behind her ears trimmed short to avoid mats. Brushing her ears, esp. after playing and being in the rain helps a lot too. As other's have mentioned you have to be careful, but in 4 years or so of trimming her ears I have never nicked her. 

Good luck and glad you were able to get them out Pumba!


----------

